# What about BEST Sitcom?



## caddy

I have quite a few

Not sure how to post the Poll but just to name a few:

1. The Andy Griffith Show
2. Dick Van Dyke Show
3. Mash
4. Carole Burnette


Classic:

[video=youtube;Q9T8i4FkNVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9T8i4FkNVo[/video]


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Andy!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Hmmmmmm

Happy Days-simply because it was very influential on me. Today it doesn't seem that great, but in it's time....


----------



## caddy

houseparent said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Happy Days-simply because it was very influential on me. Today it doesn't seem that great, but in it's time....


 
I was VERY fond of Happy Days too Adam. Good, simple, clean humor. 

----Heeeeeeeeeey.


----------



## Davidius

A few of my favorites:

Happy Days
The Wonder Years
The Cosby Show
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Aire
Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## caddy

Ah yes, The Wonder Years! Excellent choice. I was always fond of that one because my wife and I were the same age that Kevin portrayed to be in the show. So much of what He told in his stories hit home with us. Excellent Writing! Winnie's a real life math wiz I think.


----------



## etexas

One word..............SEINFELD........


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

A few favorites....

Andy Griffith
MASH
Happy Days
Seinfeld
Taxi
Reba


----------



## Amazing Grace

Seinfeld
cheers
taxi (after 1st season)
Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## mvdm

Near the top:

Barney Miller

Favorite obscure one that last only half a season:

The Slap Maxwell Story


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

mvdm said:


> Favorite obscure one that last only half a season:
> 
> The Slap Maxwell Story




Okay, if we're going obscure....

How about Sledge Hammer?


----------



## VictorBravo

"All in the Family". Last sitcom I ever watched, but I'm sure it was one of the best.


----------



## caddy

Southern Presbyterian said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite obscure one that last only half a season:
> 
> The Slap Maxwell Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if we're going obscure....
> 
> How about Sledge Hammer?
Click to expand...

 
oK...if WE are talking obscure and waky, how about "The Tick": "The banter was immaculate"


----------



## etexas

I like some old Sanford and Son...episodes with a lot of Grady (Fred's pal)................That is just good stuff!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

caddy said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite obscure one that last only half a season:
> 
> The Slap Maxwell Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if we're going obscure....
> 
> How about Sledge Hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oK...if WE are talking obscure and waky, how about "The Tick": "The banter was immaculate"
Click to expand...


I love "The Tick". 

Spoon! 

Then I'll go you one better....."Freakazoid"


----------



## Barnpreacher

WHAT??? No nominations for ALF? Oh wait, is this the best sitcom thread or the worst sitcom thread???


----------



## Barnpreacher

My bad! I hadn't updated myself on the worst sitcom thread and I just saw ALF in there. Come on now, go easy on our little furry martian pal.


----------



## Gloria

I agree with Fresh Prince of Bel Air. It was a pretty good show. Good Times was CORNY but I really loved it. I also liked Sanford and Son. Someone mentioned Friends in the worst sitcom thread but I liked it after I actually watched a few shows. Hmmmm....also I think I can add to my list and agree with the person who put All in the Family.

Edited to include:

How on EARTH did I forget The Cosby Show?!! Great show


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Fresh Prince?!?! Are you KIDDING me?! That show was _horrible_.

The Mighty Boosh gets my vote. And seeing as it is the greatest show ever, it automatically wins the competition.

[video=youtube;Dz2szNKnsXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz2szNKnsXo[/video]


----------



## Barnpreacher

Exagorazo said:


> Fresh Prince?!?! Are you KIDDING me?! That show was _horrible_.
> 
> The Mighty Boosh gets my vote. And seeing as it is the greatest show ever, it automatically wins the competition.
> 
> YouTube - The Mighty Boosh - I'll Put a Move on You



Brother, I just had brain cells die as I was watching that clip.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Barnpreacher said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Prince?!?! Are you KIDDING me?! That show was _horrible_.
> 
> The Mighty Boosh gets my vote. And seeing as it is the greatest show ever, it automatically wins the competition.
> 
> YouTube - The Mighty Boosh - I'll Put a Move on You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, I just had brain cells die as I was watching that clip.
Click to expand...

I know it's difficult, but you have to stop laughing when you start to get lightheaded or bang your head on the desk.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Exagorazo said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Prince?!?! Are you KIDDING me?! That show was _horrible_.
> 
> The Mighty Boosh gets my vote. And seeing as it is the greatest show ever, it automatically wins the competition.
> 
> YouTube - The Mighty Boosh - I'll Put a Move on You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, I just had brain cells die as I was watching that clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's difficult, but you have to stop laughing when you start to get lightheaded or bang your head on the desk.
Click to expand...


I never started laughing, but that's o.k. The world would be a dull place if we all had the same taste in things.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Barnpreacher said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, I just had brain cells die as I was watching that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's difficult, but you have to stop laughing when you start to get lightheaded or bang your head on the desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never started laughing, but that's o.k. The world would be a dull place if we all had the same taste in things.
Click to expand...

Sure, sure. 

De Nile is a river in Egypt


----------



## Barnpreacher

Exagorazo said:


> Sure, sure.
> 
> De Nile is a river in Egypt





Actually, I thought those guys were creepier than they were funny.  But then maybe that was the whole point?


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Yeah, Boosh is a pretty creepy show. The humour is the equivalent of fine scotch. At first you don't understand, but after a while, every drop is pure gold.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Seinfeld, Sanford & Son, Fresh Prince get my votes. Heroes is a current favorite. The Office is stupid but hilarious (when not using foul humor).

How about Wallace & Gromit?


----------



## etexas

Gloria said:


> I agree with Fresh Prince of Bel Air. It was a pretty good show. Good Times was CORNY but I really loved it. I also liked Sanford and Son. Someone mentioned Friends in the worst sitcom thread but I liked it after I actually watched a few shows. Hmmmm....also I think I can add to my list and agree with the person who put All in the Family.
> 
> Edited to include:
> 
> How on EARTH did I forget The Cosby Show?!! Great show


Cool another mention of my beloved Sanford and Son! But Like I say...the episodes invoving Fred's best bud Grady were best! Remember the "Salad Episode" anyone? By accident they ate some pot...(they thought it was parsley or something) Lamount comes home and they are WASTED....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I never laugh as hard and long as I do with "Everybody Loves Raymond." 9 years in an Italian freak show.


----------



## Barnpreacher

etexas said:


> Gloria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Fresh Prince of Bel Air. It was a pretty good show. Good Times was CORNY but I really loved it. I also liked Sanford and Son. Someone mentioned Friends in the worst sitcom thread but I liked it after I actually watched a few shows. Hmmmm....also I think I can add to my list and agree with the person who put All in the Family.
> 
> Edited to include:
> 
> How on EARTH did I forget The Cosby Show?!! Great show
> 
> 
> 
> Cool another mention of my beloved Sanford and Son! But Like I say...the episodes invoving Fred's best bud Grady were best! Remember the "Salad Episode" anyone? By accident they ate some pot...(they thought it was parsley or something) Lamount comes home and they are WASTED....
Click to expand...



Didn't Lamont start preaching? (In real life, not on the show. He was always preaching at Fred on the show. )


----------



## etexas

Barnpreacher said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Fresh Prince of Bel Air. It was a pretty good show. Good Times was CORNY but I really loved it. I also liked Sanford and Son. Someone mentioned Friends in the worst sitcom thread but I liked it after I actually watched a few shows. Hmmmm....also I think I can add to my list and agree with the person who put All in the Family.
> 
> Edited to include:
> 
> How on EARTH did I forget The Cosby Show?!! Great show
> 
> 
> 
> Cool another mention of my beloved Sanford and Son! But Like I say...the episodes invoving Fred's best bud Grady were best! Remember the "Salad Episode" anyone? By accident they ate some pot...(they thought it was parsley or something) Lamount comes home and they are WASTED....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Lamont start preaching? (In real life, not on the show. He was always preaching at Fred on the show. )
Click to expand...

Did he really!!!! Now the real preacher on the show was Aunt Ester "Fred....you ole Heathen....."


----------



## Barnpreacher

etexas said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool another mention of my beloved Sanford and Son! But Like I say...the episodes invoving Fred's best bud Grady were best! Remember the "Salad Episode" anyone? By accident they ate some pot...(they thought it was parsley or something) Lamount comes home and they are WASTED....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Lamont start preaching? (In real life, not on the show. He was always preaching at Fred on the show. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he really!!!! Now the real preacher on the show was Aunt Ester "Fred....you ole Heathen....."
Click to expand...



 

I'm pretty sure Lamont started preaching, but I don't know what denomination.


----------



## etexas

Barnpreacher said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Lamont start preaching? (In real life, not on the show. He was always preaching at Fred on the show. )
> 
> 
> 
> Did he really!!!! Now the real preacher on the show was Aunt Ester "Fred....you ole Heathen....."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Lamont started preaching, but I don't know what denomination.
Click to expand...

Man...if Lamont ever preaches arond here...I will go see him!


----------



## Barnpreacher

> In 1984, he became a minister. In 1991, he did not attend Redd Foxx's funeral, due to other commitments. In 1994, he founded Restoration House, a center that provides spiritual guidance and vocational training for former prison inmates.
> 
> Wilson has written books from a Christian, Afro-centered perspective about the New Age Movement and its hidden dangers to that community. New Age Millennium by Wilson was released by CAP Publishing & Literary Co. LLC on December 1, 1998. Wilson stated the book to be an exposé of symbols and slogans.



Demond Wilson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Barnpreacher

> Although Fred loved Lamont, he often called him "dummy", and frequently threatened to give him "one across yo' lips".



Sanford and Son - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Devin

Seinfeld
Everybody Loves Raymond
The Office


----------



## etexas

Barnpreacher said:


> In 1984, he became a minister. In 1991, he did not attend Redd Foxx's funeral, due to other commitments. In 1994, he founded Restoration House, a center that provides spiritual guidance and vocational training for former prison inmates.
> 
> Wilson has written books from a Christian, Afro-centered perspective about the New Age Movement and its hidden dangers to that community. New Age Millennium by Wilson was released by CAP Publishing & Literary Co. LLC on December 1, 1998. Wilson stated the book to be an exposé of symbols and slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demond Wilson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

That is pretty cool! Now Find Grady!


----------



## Ivan

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Andy!



Andy FOREVER! I've been watching it since 1960 and I still do and I always will.


----------



## Barnpreacher

etexas said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1984, he became a minister. In 1991, he did not attend Redd Foxx's funeral, due to other commitments. In 1994, he founded Restoration House, a center that provides spiritual guidance and vocational training for former prison inmates.
> 
> Wilson has written books from a Christian, Afro-centered perspective about the New Age Movement and its hidden dangers to that community. New Age Millennium by Wilson was released by CAP Publishing & Literary Co. LLC on December 1, 1998. Wilson stated the book to be an exposé of symbols and slogans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demond Wilson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is pretty cool! Now Find Grady!
Click to expand...




> Grady Wilson (Whitman Mayo) is Fred's closest friend who appears regularly on the show. Grady's catchphrase is "Good goobly goop" and is uttered by him when something good would happen or he was in a pleasant mood. Grady was Fred's 'sidekick' and would often be involved in get-rich-quick schemes concocted by Fred. When Foxx had a contract dispute with (and walked out on) the show, several episodes were filmed without him. These episodes involved Grady as the central character who was watching over the business and Lamont whilst Fred was 'away' on vacation in St. Louis. Grady was actually named after actor Demond Wilson. Demond Wilson's full name is "Grady Demond Wilson".



Sanford and Son - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Info on Whitman Mayo, the actor who played Grady can be found here: Whitman Mayo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## caddy

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I never laugh as hard and long as I do with "Everybody Loves Raymond." 9 years in an Italian freak show.


 
Oh, how true is this....They had MARRIED LIFE DOWN to a "T" didn't they?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Heroes is a current favorite.



Speaking of which...

Did you see tonight's ending coming? I think we have our new "really bad guy." Right before the explosion I told my son that we would see "Kensi" again in the future.


----------



## etexas

caddy said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never laugh as hard and long as I do with "Everybody Loves Raymond." 9 years in an Italian freak show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how true is this....They had MARRIED LIFE DOWN to a "T" didn't they?
Click to expand...

Yes they do! My wife does the "house checkbook" and I once messed it up.....then I saw the ELR episode where Raymond royally messed up their house checkbook.....I could so relate!


----------



## caddy

Ivan said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy FOREVER! I've been watching it since 1960 and I still do and I always will.
Click to expand...

 
Ivan, I have read 3-or-4 books on the show. I have the Millet painting that hangs in the Louve' and in Andy's living room--The Angelius--over my mantel. Great Piece of Art, Great Show. I always watch the shows to the end so I can see what year rolls around. I know most of the shows by heart, and can pick the year they were made most of the time. I have seen them so many times. For instance, I saw the episode today where Barney Claims to know from his 8th grade history book the whole of the Constitution: "Yep," says Barn, "Once its in there [ speaking of his brain ], it's in there for good. Go ahead ask me." Andy then tells him to repeat it. LOL. He draws a blank at the first word, asks Andy to give it to him and it never stops from there. In the end, both hands are on his face bringing his hair down with it...and I'm laughing my head off. It just never gets old to me.
Great Stuff!


----------



## cwjudyjr

*My Sitcom choices...*

I guess I would call Carol Burnett a variety show, not a sitcom, but it still is a scream. I liked Mama's Family skits in it, that later became a sitcom.

My all time favorite is Green Acres! One sane man, in the midst of insanity, made to look insane. The best character of many is Mr. Haney with Mr. Kmball close second.

Others in the top: Dick Van Dyke, Andy Griffith, Leave It To Beaver, Reba, Barney Miller, Taxi, and maybe a couple more if my mind was still working this time of the evening. What was the reason one responder said Taxi after the first year. I need refreshing on what was differnt.

Conrad


----------



## bookslover

How can you people talk about the best TV series without mentioning "I Love Lucy" (1951-1957)? It's the greatest, most legendary sitcom of all time! Are you guys nuts?

Still totally funny, even today. And I've seen every episode about 38,000,000 times!

Lucille Ball (1911-1989)
Desi Arnaz, Sr. (1917-1986)
William Frawley (1887-1966)
Vivian Vance (1911-1979)


----------



## VictorBravo

bookslover said:


> How can you people talk about the best TV series without mentioning "I Love Lucy" (1951-1957)? It's the greatest, most legendary sitcom of all time! Are you guys nuts?
> 
> Still totally funny, even today. And I've seen every episode about 38,000,000 times!
> 
> Lucille Ball (1911-1989)
> Desi Arnaz, Sr. (1917-1987)
> William Frawley (1887-1966)
> Vivian Vance (1911-1979)



You are completely right. I forgot all about Lucy.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Am I a jerk for laughing guiltfully at *All In the Family* and *Married With Children*? Probably.

I don't watch many sitcoms, they annoy me but *Cheers* and off shoot *Fraser* were consistent and hysterical with situational humor.

I recollect *Wings* making me giggle as a child and *Fresh Prince* having a lame charm to it.

The shows I adored were* MacGyver* and *Quantum Leap* and *Magnum P.I* and I liked *Family Ties* as well.

Oh yeah, and *Get Smart* reruns on Nick at Nite made me laugh as a child.


----------



## caddy

bookslover said:


> How can you people talk about the best TV series without mentioning "I Love Lucy" (1951-1957)? It's the greatest, most legendary sitcom of all time! Are you guys nuts?
> 
> Still totally funny, even today. And I've seen every episode about 38,000,000 times!
> 
> Lucille Ball (1911-1989)
> Desi Arnaz, Sr. (1917-1987)
> William Frawley (1887-1966)
> Vivian Vance (1911-1979)


 
Agreed. Great show. We did a Bible study based off of the story lines on both the _I love Lucy Show _and _The Andy Griffith Shows._ It was interesting. It was years ago at my SBC Church.

Remember Frawley played the uncle in "My Three Sons" up until he got sick in 65, where Demerest took over.


----------



## Timothy William

Yes (Prime) Minister, undoubtedly the best comedy, and probably the best TV series ever. Blackadder comes second. 

I must say, I really don't understand American humour. Most of what they laugh at just seems chronically unfunny, in a sort of "I don't even understand what is supposed to be amusing" kind of way. At least with British sitcoms, I can get the joke, whether or not I am especially amused.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes is a current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Did you see tonight's ending coming? I think we have our new "really bad guy." Right before the explosion I told my son that we would see "Kensi" again in the future.
Click to expand...


I made this prediction about 3 weeks ago when they first discovered that Kensei had regenerative powers like Claire. I think he is the one who is killing all the old hereos. I could be wrong about the last part, but I was right about the first.


----------



## nicnap

Mash
King of Queens
Seinfeld
Cosby

And yes...I loved Sledge Hammer...the guy slept with a gun under his pillow; what's not to love?

Does Monk qualify as a sitcom?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I liked *Mash*. I was about to get out of the Navy when the last episode aired. I lived in the Barracks and a bunch of guys were all in the TV room watching it together. I don't ever think I ever saw that room so occupied. There wasn't a dry eye in the place I bet. It seemed like we had experienced a generation passing away. It was rather somber and sobering.

Everybody likes Raymond is great.

We have watched a lot of reruns of the *Cosby Show* and *Fresh Prince* these last 5 years on television.

I really hadn't watched much Television from 1981 to 1995. When I started having kids television came back into use starting with the Christmas specials. I wanted my kids to see the Christmas shows I grew up with so we let the Television back into the house. Well, now it is a permanent fixture.


----------



## LadyCalvinist

My favorite Sitcoms:

Get Smart
Dick Van Dyke
The Bob Newhart Show
and Police Squad (all six episodes of it)


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Timothy William said:


> Yes (Prime) Minister, undoubtedly the best comedy, and probably the best TV series ever. Blackadder comes second.
> 
> I must say, I really don't understand American humour. Most of what they laugh at just seems chronically unfunny, in a sort of "I don't even understand what is supposed to be amusing" kind of way. At least with British sitcoms, I can get the joke, whether or not I am especially amused.


Absolutely! I love Yes Minister/Prime Minister. The Brits invented comedy.

I have never understood the attraction to most American sitcoms (Everybody Loves Raymond, Becker, Friends etc.) either. I think, outside of Seinfeld, you could get rid of 99% of American sitcoms and the world would not be any less funny.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Oh Yeah, I love Becker. My best man was just like him.


----------



## caddy

LadyCalvinist said:


> My favorite Sitcoms:
> 
> Get Smart
> Dick Van Dyke
> The Bob Newhart Show
> and Police Squad (all six episodes of it)


 
I could use a "cone of silence" about now!


----------



## Calvibaptist

caddy said:


> LadyCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Sitcoms:
> 
> Get Smart
> Dick Van Dyke
> The Bob Newhart Show
> and Police Squad (all six episodes of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a "cone of silence" about now!
Click to expand...


Nice Get Smart reference! This from Wikipedia:



> The term "cone of silence" was used in one episode of Everybody Loves Raymond (Boy's Therapy), by Frank Barone (Peter Boyle), after his wife Marie (Doris Roberts) said that she couldn't wait to talk more about his therapy session that he just got back from. Frank told her that he needed a "cone of silence" whenever he felt bad Frank coming on.



So, it seems it was also an Everybody Loves Raymond reference.


----------



## MrMerlin777

In my humble opinion, the greatest of all time is a dead heat between Andy Griffith and MASH.

I'm a huge MASH fan.....

Also liked Welcome Back Kotter, and Taxi.


----------



## Amazing Grace

victorbravo said:


> "All in the Family". Last sitcom I ever watched, but I'm sure it was one of the best.



Vic, you are correct. Def one of the best. 

Get Smart. My secret fav

I Dream of Jeannie

Honeymooners...

Mork n Mindy

Ill throw Frazier in for the best spin off


----------



## etexas

MrMerlin777 said:


> In my humble opinion, the greatest of all time is a dead heat between Andy Griffith and MASH.
> 
> I'm a huge MASH fan.....
> 
> Also liked Welcome Back Kotter, and Taxi.


Also a Taxi fan! what a great cast (other than Danza), and I mean Andy Kaufman....need I say more!


----------



## ServantOfKing

Seinfeld
The Office
The Simpsons is actually much deeper than most realize.


----------



## bookslover

caddy said:


> Remember Frawley played the uncle in "My Three Sons" up until he got sick in 65, where Demerest took over.



Yes, I remember. And Demarest lived well into his 90s.

By the way, I corrected Arnaz's death date. I was off by one year.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes is a current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Did you see tonight's ending coming? I think we have our new "really bad guy." Right before the explosion I told my son that we would see "Kensi" again in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made this prediction about 3 weeks ago when they first discovered that Kensei had regenerative powers like Claire. I think he is the one who is killing all the old heroes. I could be wrong about the last part, but I was right about the first.
Click to expand...


I had entertained the idea at about the same time, but I let my son convince me that an inability to be killed did not necessarily mean eternal life.

Yes, he is the one killing off the old heroes. Bob said it was Adam who was killing them off and then Kensei introduces himself to Peter as Adam.

But I still can't figure where Silar comes in yet. He's too good a bad guy not to play a bigger part in what's going on.


----------



## py3ak

Fawlty Towers.


----------



## caddy

MrMerlin777 said:


> In my humble opinion, the greatest of all time is a dead heat between Andy Griffith and MASH.
> 
> I'm a huge MASH fan.....
> 
> Also liked Welcome Back Kotter, and Taxi.


 

Your aware that both of these shows has some of the same writers, right?


----------



## etexas

joshua said:


> Saved By the Bell! (NOT THE COLLEGE YEARS)


Josh, I confess, I liked the old SBTB -Colege years-Minus -new cast flop!


----------



## MrMerlin777

caddy said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, the greatest of all time is a dead heat between Andy Griffith and MASH.
> 
> I'm a huge MASH fan.....
> 
> Also liked Welcome Back Kotter, and Taxi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your aware that both of these shows has some of the same writers, right?
Click to expand...


Acctually wasn't aware of that but I liked them just the same. Must have been some decent writers.


----------



## heartoflesh

Andy Griffith. We have the first 3 seasons so far on DVD and the kids love it! We like Little House and Waltons too.


----------



## caddy

Rick Larson said:


> Andy Griffith. We have the first 3 seasons so far on DVD and the kids love it! We like Little House and Waltons too.


 
I completely forgot about Little House! I love that show. What great moral stories it told. Thanks for the reminder. Back in the summer my wife and I worked all day in the yard on a Friday, the next day we were wore out. We watched 6-7 hours of Little House Reruns. It was a total veg-a-thon!


----------



## MICWARFIELD

The Jeffersons
Sanford and Son
Fraiser
Get Smart
Three's Company (back then)
Monk (My family often compare me to him)
The Office


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Oh my, I hardly know where to start. I guess I 'll have to go with the Britcoms- Fawlty Towers and Black Adder. Next up would be the Cosby Show then Fresh Prince.
Wallace and Gromit is also hilarious.
What's that old comedy with the talking horse? That is way funny.
I love the movie Airplane. It gets me every time. Anything with Leslie Nielsen. Too funny.
Am I the only person in the world who can't watch an entire episode of the office? It's too much!
I don't watch Monk it case it makes me more OCD than I already am


----------



## caddy

21st Century Calvinist said:


> What's that old comedy with the talking horse? That is way funny.


 
Ah yes, Mr Ed !

Mister Ed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tdowns

*On an island....*

for the rest of my life....and limited to only three sets of SITCOM full series DVD's....

I'm taking...

Andy
Taxi
Seinfeld....

Dick Van Dyke was almost in there, but, need some variety...and a very good DVD player.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> Did you see tonight's ending coming? I think we have our new "really bad guy." Right before the explosion I told my son that we would see "Kensi" again in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this prediction about 3 weeks ago when they first discovered that Kensei had regenerative powers like Claire. I think he is the one who is killing all the old heroes. I could be wrong about the last part, but I was right about the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had entertained the idea at about the same time, but I let my son convince me that an inability to be killed did not necessarily mean eternal life.
> 
> Yes, he is the one killing off the old heroes. Bob said it was Adam who was killing them off and then Kensei introduces himself to Peter as Adam.
> 
> But I still can't figure where Silar comes in yet. He's too good a bad guy not to play a bigger part in what's going on.
Click to expand...


so - my prediction: Silar gets his "mojo" back, starts collecting powers, kills Adam and gets the "regen" power, thus making him the baddest humdinger on the planet! THEN Peter Petrelli (the Heroes hero) kicks his tukus for GOOD! 

(Should this be a new thread?)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

jdlongmire said:


> so - my prediction: Silar gets his "mojo" back, starts collecting powers, kills Adam and gets the "regen" power, thus making him the baddest humdinger on the planet! THEN Peter Petrelli (the Heroes hero) kicks his tukus for GOOD!
> 
> (Should this be a new thread?)



Sure, you start it and I'll jump in with my .


----------



## bookslover

caddy said:


> I completely forgot about Little House! I love that show. What great moral stories it told. Thanks for the reminder. Back in the summer my wife and I worked all day in the yard on a Friday, the next day we were wore out. We watched 6-7 hours of Little House Reruns. It was a total veg-a-thon!



And the sequel was equally good: _Little House Behind the Little House on the Praire_


----------



## caddy

bookslover said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about Little House! I love that show. What great moral stories it told. Thanks for the reminder. Back in the summer my wife and I worked all day in the yard on a Friday, the next day we were wore out. We watched 6-7 hours of Little House Reruns. It was a total veg-a-thon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the sequel was equally good: _Little House Behind the Little House on the Praire_
Click to expand...

 
I thought they blew up the little house _behind_ the Little House of the Praire ... on that last episode


----------



## shelly

Monk
Quantum Leap
Andy Griffith
Enterprise
Doctor Who-from old black and white to the snazzy new one
Flash Gordon-from old black and white to the snazzy new one
Buck Rogers
I Love Lucy
Jake 2.0
Star Trek
Star Trek the Next Generation
NOT Deep Space Nine-I can't stand that compromising Odo!
Everybody Loves Raymond

I like Sci-Fi. I guess I don't really watch too many sitcoms.

I forgot about Get Smart! I used to watch that when I was a kid, and took it seriously.


----------



## caddy

I'm suprised no one has chosen *McGuyver*

1.McGuyver
To achieve a goal through the ingenious combination of common household items, in the spirit of Richard Dean Anderson's character McGuyver
'I McGuyvered a Pipe out of a coke can and a pen'

2.mcguyver 
Building crazy things out of seemingly useless or unrelated objects.

3.mcguyver
a Verb.... i think
1.To fix or create anything with something totaly outragoues and unrelated. 

2. To virtualy have no job and have crazy dangerous adventures. 

_For example..... create a bomb out of fertilizer, a car seat and tape. Fix a car with a rubber band, soda bottle, and gum._

_Guy 1: dude my car broke down on the highway....._
_Guy 2: what did you do?_
_Guy 1: I mcguyverd that thing with shoe string and glue._
_Guy 2: **tear** Mcguyver would be proud.... if he was real....._


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

caddy said:


> I'm suprised no one has chosen *McGuyver*
> 
> 1.McGuyver
> To achieve a goal through the ingenious combination of common household items, in the spirit of Richard Dean Anderson's character McGuyver
> 'I McGuyvered a Pipe out of a coke can and a pen'
> 
> 2.mcguyver
> Building crazy things out of seemingly useless or unrelated objects.
> 
> 3.mcguyver
> a Verb.... i think
> 1.To fix or create anything with something totaly outragoues and unrelated.
> 
> 2. To virtualy have no job and have crazy dangerous adventures.
> 
> _For example..... create a bomb out of fertilizer, a car seat and tape. Fix a car with a rubber band, soda bottle, and gum._
> 
> _Guy 1: dude my car broke down on the highway....._
> _Guy 2: what did you do?_
> _Guy 1: I mcguyverd that thing with shoe string and glue._
> _Guy 2: **tear** Mcguyver would be proud.... if he was real....._


Not really a sitcom but a TV show, regardless if you look back at one of earlier posts you'll see I mentioned it.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

A lame but funny clip from Soap:

[video=youtube;DwDbd4jQpkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwDbd4jQpkA[/video]


----------



## caddy

No Longer A Libertine said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suprised no one has chosen *McGuyver*
> 
> 1.McGuyver
> To achieve a goal through the ingenious combination of common household items, in the spirit of Richard Dean Anderson's character McGuyver
> 'I McGuyvered a Pipe out of a coke can and a pen'
> 
> 2.mcguyver
> Building crazy things out of seemingly useless or unrelated objects.
> 
> 3.mcguyver
> a Verb.... i think
> 1.To fix or create anything with something totaly outragoues and unrelated.
> 
> 2. To virtualy have no job and have crazy dangerous adventures.
> 
> _For example..... create a bomb out of fertilizer, a car seat and tape. Fix a car with a rubber band, soda bottle, and gum._
> 
> _Guy 1: dude my car broke down on the highway....._
> _Guy 2: what did you do?_
> _Guy 1: I mcguyverd that thing with shoe string and glue._
> _Guy 2: **tear** Mcguyver would be proud.... if he was real....._
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a sitcom but a TV show, regardless if you look back at one of earlier posts you'll see I mentioned it.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, your right. I was thinking TV in general. Focus Steve, Focus! 
Mcguyverites are tearing up as we speak...


----------



## ReformedWretch

[video=youtube;06ViNy6JDTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06ViNy6JDTg[/video]


----------



## caddy

Reminisicing about the good old days of the 70s, reminiscing about the good old days of the 50s!

Is that like a double entendre ?


----------



## D. Paul

WKRP In Cincinnati!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Everybody Loves Raymond and Reba were the two that Hubby and I loved to watch together.

I have to confess to being a Fresh Prince and Friends fan also. Must be our generation. I admit that Friends was a mess...but there were some things that I could just relate to. Certain episodes were just worth watching. I also liked What I Like About You. Just the whole sister thing that I had missed out on with my sisters.


----------



## Calvibaptist

LadyFlynt said:


> I admit that Friends was a mess...but there were some things that I could just relate to. Certain episodes were just worth watching.



Ross: "We were on a break!"


----------



## etexas

D. Paul said:


> WKRP In Cincinnati!


WKRP was great!...............Dr. Fever!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Calvibaptist said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that Friends was a mess...but there were some things that I could just relate to. Certain episodes were just worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross: "We were on a break!"
Click to expand...


That was one thing I couldn't relate to. 

But the breastfeeding episode...that was priceless!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Forgot one...Darma and Greg


----------

